# my orchids don't seem to like crickets, any suggestions



## mantisfu (Feb 17, 2007)

I have 3 orchids and 2 nigerians. The nigerians seem much more aggressive toward the crickets. My largest orchid molted 2 days ago and literally exploded in size. She seems to be ignoring the drosophilia and it looks like she is to big to catch them anymore, I am ordering some bottle flies but it will take a bit to get them to her. I have tried crickets , they have eaten them before, but seem to be ignoring them, any suggestions.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

They like flying food but will eat crickets. Keep trying until you get your flies.


----------



## mantisfu (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Rick,

I saw some controversial posts about moths. I was considering turning on a light outside and giving those a try. Can anyone tell me how to add a picture, I have tried drag and drop, but it does not seem to work. I have an enclosure I would like to share.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

> Thanks Rick,I saw some controversial posts about moths. I was considering turning on a light outside and giving those a try. Can anyone tell me how to add a picture, I have tried drag and drop, but it does not seem to work. I have an enclosure I would like to share.
> 
> Thanks


Moths are a great food for orchids. Something that they would naturally eat. I feed moths to all my mantids in the summer.

You have to have your pic hosted on a site like photobucket.com Copy and paste the URL.


----------

